# Dumbest article ever in the PNJ



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I read some retarded crap in the paper today about "Stand your ground" I don't know what they were TRYING to relay about it but what they did was reinherate the fact that the justice system is not doing their job. They went on and on about how many suspects were let walk by using the Stand your ground law. Followed by the statistics of how many of them had exstensive criminal records including violent crimes!!!! How can anyone say that it's the fault of the stand your ground law when a person shoots another person to death with a weapon they should not have had to begin with?:001_huh:*

*Am I the only one that sees a problem with this? They say that just because they are convicts they didn't give up or loose their right to defend themselves!!! I agree, they didn't, but they will have to defend themselves with a knife or bat, not a gun!! If they can't get them for murder they should be able to get em on gun charges.*

*The guy they used as an example was classic. He shot the victims car 14 times from 4 feet away killing the DRIVER!!! That means the unarmed driver made him fear for his life from 4 feet away to the point of shooting him 14 times, then going inside and changing clothes before calling 911. Also it says he had been jailed many times for violent behavior the previous two years as well.??*


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*Mullet wrapper*

Typical PNJ BS! :thumbdown:


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

TURTLE said:


> *I read some retarded crap in the paper today about "Stand your ground" I don't know what they were TRYING to relay about it but what they did was reinherate the fact that the justice system is not doing their job. They went on and on about how many suspects were let walk by using the Stand your ground law. Followed by the statistics of how many of them had exstensive criminal records including violent crimes!!!! *


Think of it another way, the criminal who shoots another person, the victim is likely to be another criminal at the end of the day as these people do tend to run with each other.

One less criminal. Bit of paperwork by the cops, human race is has less moron. And think of the reoffending rate of the dead criminal anyway! Result.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.tampabay.com/opinion/editorials/article1242570.ece

It was in several papers around the state.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with tinman 100%!!!


----------

